

A Study in Brand Minimalism - bbayer
http://imgur.com/a/67AS0

======
caw
I think it's interesting that some of the premium/upscale brands appear more
"premium" with the minimalism, but the commodity brands appear cheaper with
the same minimalism. Sometimes the last images take it too far though and
leave a lifeless product.

For example (just my opinions)

Premium:

* Guinness #2, #3

* Evian #3, #4

* Redbull

* Schweppes (the glass bottle makes it look more premium I think)

Commodity:

* M&M #3 (It looks OEM or bulk quantity)

* Jelly Belly #3, #4 (Same bulk feel as M&Ms)

* Nesquik

* Pringles

